
Open Logic Project: An Open-Source, Collaborative Logic Text - markhkim
http://openlogicproject.org/
======
Projectiboga
If you did well in geometry you should be fine with logic.

They're very similar in the pattern of working out proofs.

That's what I remember over 30th years ago in intro to logic (philosophy
course not math or comp-sci) being similar to my 9th grade geometry class
proofs.

The skill to work on in an intro class is to make sentences out of the logic
propositions and then work on making ordinary sentences into the logic
notation.

------
ihm
Wow! Reading the table of contents, this seems like a pretty complete book.
Most introductions to logic neglect the entire area of intuitionistic logic
and proof theory so it's nice to see one that covers that along with the usual
infinitarian stuff (FOL, model theory, computability, etc.)

------
roneythomas6
Thanks for the link. Definitely will be reading the book. I am going to
university this fall. Of all the courses I will be taking this year. Proofs
seem the most hardest. Is there any tips to tackle this?

~~~
fmoralesc
For independent study a leaner approach might be best (the open logic textbook
is meant to be remixed to form a course, so it includes a lot of material). I
think Daniel Velleman's "How to Prove It" is a good textbook for learning to
deal with proofs, plenty of exercises there and it has a more practical
approach (it is intended for CS and math students). Volker Halbach's "The
Logic Manual" is good, as is Restall's "Logic", although both are oriented to
philosophy students.

EDIT: s/"How to Solve It"/"How to Prove It".

~~~
maroonblazer
To clarify:

Velleman wrote "How to Prove It": [https://www.amazon.com/How-Prove-
Structured-Approach-2nd/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Prove-Structured-
Approach-2nd/dp/0521675995)

Polya wrote "How to Solve It": [https://www.amazon.com/How-Solve-Mathematical-
Princeton-Scie...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Solve-Mathematical-Princeton-
Science/dp/069111966X)

~~~
fmoralesc
Sorry, you are right (I actually have both in front of me... and Beeler's "How
to Count"). Polya is also a nice read ;)

